# How to Build Linear Computer Tables... Anyone?



## mikeinnyc (Jun 3, 2010)

*Can anyone help me design a simple linear computer tables connected as one long unit?*Professional Quality is what counts here.

I'm thinking 5'x5' "baltic plywood" and rip it in half. The laments make the job too expensive but would be my first choice instead of dark stain. I'll do either one but want to keep the total cost under 2k if possible. Ive stained Oak before (mixed in poly) looks great but time value I dont have. 2 months to complete entire project 3 hours day.
I can buy on ebay but shipping makes it not feasible. I have woodworking skills but not master carpenter.


My requirements are 

*** (2 sections)of 45 feet of linear desk x 2 1/2 wide.
*** (2 sections) of 30' feet of linear desk X 2 1/2 wide also.

This hold 30 persons at 5' spacing with 2 computer monitors.


Since 5x5 is available can I join them all together to make one long desk? 

Also what do you advise for legs? Metal Foldable or make them with wood with hinges?

Any help would be greatly appreciated since I cant seem to buy the tables for 100 bucks. They want like 400 each x 30 tables = 12,000 plus shipping.

enclosed is my office plans.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

If the people who are going to sit at this table are an average of 27 years old and make an average of about $500,000 / year, as is listed in the post, then I think they should pay you anything you ask to make a table even if it means hiring a master cabinetmaker and using imported solid teak slabs.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

mikeinnyc said:


> *Can anyone help me design a simple linear computer tables connected as one long unit?*Professional Quality is what counts here.
> 
> I'm thinking 5'x5' "baltic plywood" and rip it in half. The laments make the job too expensive but would be my first choice instead of dark stain. I'll do either one but want to keep the total cost under 2k if possible. Ive stained Oak before (mixed in poly) looks great but time value I dont have. 2 months to complete entire project 3 hours day.
> I can buy on ebay but shipping makes it not feasible. I have woodworking skills but not master carpenter.
> ...


figure the cost of materials and than labor I don't belive you are going to do it under $2K May be in over your head unless you get some help ??? Probly the reason they are having you do the job ?? I would be getting a good $$'s for this kind of work That is like 150 foot of tables Lot's of wood and legs and backing to hold to wall if it is going to the wall than some kind of backing would be needed Look's like a job to me good luck


----------

